# Food safe finishes



## vcooney (Dec 21, 2008)

I have been making Beer mugs for several friends and family.
And I have been using Generals Salad Bowl finish. I talked to a guy at Woodcraft and he told me the all finishes are food safe when they are a 100% cured.
Is this true? Because i would like to try lacquer or tung oil on a few mugs.
Vince


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I wish I could be more help here, I will just tell you what I know. "food safe" is one thing, but alcohol can do things to finishes "food" would not (dissolve them eventually). Same thing with heat if you were making coffee mugs for example. 

I just wanted to chime to say cool looking mug :thumbsup:, I wouldn't mind having one of those myself (not for coffee )


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

*woodsafe finishes*

Love the mug,beautifull piece.I would not use laquer as it may not hold up.If it is going to hold hot liquids I would use something like Mahoneys walnut oil and then all they have to do when it starts fading,then all you have to do is recoat it.Just give it time to fully cure.


----------



## vcooney (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks guys for the nice comments.
Woodsman, is walnut oil a nicer finish than salad bowl finish?

Vince


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

I've never used salad bowl finish, but I have used walnut oil quite a bit on rolling pins, cutting board and bowls. Here are some pics.
View attachment 6462
View attachment 6463


----------



## vcooney (Dec 21, 2008)

Nice bowls Termite, it looks like in the picture that the bowls have a semi-gloss finish is that correct?

Vince


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

*food safe finishes*

Vince,I have not used it myself,but have seen many pieces that were finished with it,and some were high gloss and beautifull and some just had a natural look,but like some other finishes ,it will depend on how much work you put in it.Lots of coats and buffing.I have have used salad bowl finishes and all I could get was a nice natural look.Sorry for the long story,but yes I think you can get a nicer finish with Mikes walnut oil.


----------



## vcooney (Dec 21, 2008)

Sounds good I'll give the walnut oil a try. Thanks 

Vince


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

It does have somewhat of a semigloss finish. The bowl is sanded to 600 grit. It had some shine before I ever put the oil on it. That is only 1 coat of oil that you see. More than anything it makes the grain pop, as soon as the oil goes on the grain comes alive. The pics don't real show that, but holding it in your hands you really see it. The grain almost looks 3d


----------



## vcooney (Dec 21, 2008)

Hey Termite,

Do you only put the one coat on your projects? Also did you cut your rings on the bandsaw then stack them?

Vince


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

You can also buy food safe finishing oils at kitchen shops. I do not know how they age but they are certainly safe.

G


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

No, I usually put 3 coats. I just haven't finished the other 2 on this one. That is what it looks like with only 1 coat though. 
As for the rings, they were cut on a Ringmaster. It is a tool that mounts to my lathe, it has two cutters on it. You start on one side then you bring it back and do the other side. The rings are about 1/4" thick. I am tinkering with 2 other bowls right now, when I get them done I will post them.


----------



## vcooney (Dec 21, 2008)

I have seen a video of the ring master at the Woodenpost.com website. I thought about buying but I need to payoff Christmas bills first. Do you like it does it work well? From your picture it looks like it works great.

Vince


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

Yes I like it lot. The bowl in the pics is the first bowl I have done with it. I inherited the Ringmaster and a Record lathe from my uncle. He decided to upgrade his equip. so I got the hand me downs. I got lucky with the Ringmaster, he didn't want to give it to me but it will not fit on his new lathe. There have been many bowls made with it but I am still in the learning phase. I have found that if the angle is not right for the thickness of the wood the rings won't line up. Other than that it works great.


----------

